# Anyone know what happens if you stop paying DRI dues?



## creative14 (Jul 20, 2021)

Has anyone attempted to just stop paying DRI dues? What are the consequences? I felt during Covid they were not holding up their end of the contract.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2021)

Collections, credit report, foreclosure.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 20, 2021)

creative14 said:


> Has anyone attempted to just stop paying DRI dues? What are the consequences? I felt during Covid they were not holding up their end of the contract.



Just the maintenance fees? Or a purchase loan as well?  Is it in the same country as you reside in? The answers make a difference on how DRI will react.   @Grammarhero is tracking people's experiences here; [ 2020 ] Timeshare Default Credit Report/Collection Tracking | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com) 

~Diane


----------



## creative14 (Jul 21, 2021)

I have gone through all the DRI sales and transitions over the years, Starting from Sunterra. The company and the terms have changed without me agreeing. Originally we were told we could sell or rent but all that changed. The Transitions with DRI has conditions which allow DRI to prolong their decision thus prohibiting you from using your points and making you pay another year of maintenance fees. I've paid my dues for years, the original contracts are no longer valid and just want out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 22, 2021)

If it’s just the membership dues, they cancel your THE Club membership and you move in with either your deeded week ownership or, I suppose if you’re a trust owner, you are limited to booking in the particular trust group in which you own.

If you’re talking about a loan or MF’s, then they foreclose. If you default on your loan there’s a very good chance it could ding your credit rating. If you have a below average credit rating then you’re not as likely to see much in the way of damage except it might make it more difficult to rebuild your credit. If you gave an above average credit rating you might feel more of a sting. 

If your loans are paid off, they’ll foreclose on your ownership. If it’s only trust points I do t think it’s as complicated (but I could be wrong) as if you have a deeded ownership. It may, or may not, show up on your credit report, depending on if DRI decides to report it. A foreclosure is likely to ding your credit rating as well, but maybe not as much as a default on a loan since it is just the forfeiture of your right to use a vacation property.

I am pretty much set in the idea that, when we get to old to use our timeshares, I’ll offer to sign the deeds back to the companies that manage the properties. If they refuse to take them back, I default on the MF and force the issue. There will likely be a time when my credit rating won’t be as important as it is now. 

For those who freak out about such irresponsibility, most of our deeds have some small residual value and I’m reasonably certain we may be able to reach a deal to transfer those deeds instead of default on the fees. However, there is one in which the management company is quite inflexible, nay shall I say harsh to the point they make it nearly impossible with their rules to transfer a deeded interest. That one I’ll lose no sleep over defaulting on when the time comes as they called the tune with all their rules, expenses and hurdles they’ve put in place to prevent owners from exiting their timeshare easily.


----------



## creative14 (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you for your response. Just like anything in life their is rules and consequences. I have paid all loans, and dues until now. I've been to all the timeshare presentations and the BS that is always present is terrible. I don't feel bad about not paying for points that last year we couldn't use. Credit report is not going to hurt me and I don't think they have a very strong contract that has been passed down three or four times.

Bob


----------



## Iggyearl (Jul 22, 2021)

Bob, it sounds like you have been a good customer for some time.  The landscape has changed and the rules have changed.  You have expected consistency and have not gotten it.  If the only thing you owe is maintenance fees, you might as well go ahead and test the waters.  Please report back here regarding the results.  And, if Diamond does make your life difficult, please let the world know.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Collections, credit report, foreclosure.


Some, all or none of these may happen. Though likely they will foreclose at some point. Outside of some mail and phone calls, there won't be much in the way of collection. They won't turn it over to a collection agency. If there is a loan, they will foreclose and if there isn't the HOA will foreclose on the deed at some point. Since this is points, I don't know where DRI points trusts are recorded. Different states will have different laws regarding recourse and judicial foreclosures.


----------



## creative14 (Jul 23, 2021)

I'll share some of my information , won't be specific but give a timeline. I'm not sure who get this but feels OK thru TUGG.

Jan 2020 signed up to have auto CC deductions. March when corvid hit and heard nightmares of people and (timeshares use), I am points thru the US trust and DRI has moved their ownership so many times, twice thru bankruptcy. I think the last time we signed anything was15 plus years ago. Also we are not talking about any deed.
I contacted CC company we did a investigation for lack of services available. DRI did not respond so we cancelled the CC so no more payments could be made. 
Fast forward to July 2021. I get email notices weekly of payment due options. Had some DRI employee calling from Watertown NY, until we told her to take a hike and blocked that number (They just use another).
This type of credit won't bother me at all. I've sent several notes just asking to get me out and they can have my points, which are worthless on the market.
Had some Chicago Trading company interested in buying my shares at $5-$8 per point, I have 20K. He thought I was going for it and when I busted his chops he really let me know what a fool I could have been. A drunken sailor might have blushed from his language. 
I say bring on the fun. I used the points for years and paid all my dues. Time to get out, did not want my kids to have to handle this if something happened during Covid.

Long winded, thats my story and I'm sticking to it.

Bob


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 27, 2021)

creative14 said:


> I'll share some of my information , won't be specific but give a timeline. I'm not sure who get this but feels OK thru TUGG.
> 
> Jan 2020 signed up to have auto CC deductions. March when corvid hit and heard nightmares of people and (timeshares use), I am points thru the US trust and DRI has moved their ownership so many times, twice thru bankruptcy. I think the last time we signed anything was15 plus years ago. Also we are not talking about any deed.
> I contacted CC company we did a investigation for lack of services available. DRI did not respond so we cancelled the CC so no more payments could be made.
> ...


Apologies for the late post.  Out of 7 DRI MF defaults, 1 got reported to the credit agencies.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/what-about-foreclosure.292303/#post-2320226

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/what-about-foreclosure.292303/page-2#post-2378562

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/a...fees-what-happened.296893/page-7#post-2385548

https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/t...eport-collection-tracking.304138/post-2621204


----------

